# What can you watch over and over again?



## Mark R5

So to take our minds off of the dreaded virus, I thought it would be an idea (and inspiration for others), if you listed a few of those TV shows and films, that you can just watch over and over again, and not get bored by it. 

It doesn't have to be an exhaustive list, just a few TV shows and a few films...

TV Shows: 

Porridge (the original series - I drive my missus wild with how often I watch this  )
Only Fools and Horses
The Thin Blue Line
Men Behaving Badly
Friends

Films:

Battle of Britain
The Dam Busters
Dunkirk
Darkest Hour
A Bridge Too Far
The Hunt For Red October
Inception
Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Nick-ST

For me my go to box sets are

Friends
Inbetweeners
Gavin & Stacey

For films I do enjoy

Interstellar
Most of the Pirates of the Caribbean
US Marshalls
Air Force One


----------



## grunty-motor

i would add True Lies to that list and star wars 4, 5 & 6


----------



## nbray67

Great post as it's got me thinking, so, for me in no particular order -

Friday Night Dinner - never seen it, only clips, but going to start.
Only Fools and Horses
Boardwalk Empire

Gladiator
Snatch and Lock Stock
Inglorious Basterds
Pulp Fiction
In fact, any Tarantino film
Casino
Heat
Goodfellas


----------



## TonyHill

Raiders of the lost ark.

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Tv shows:
Stargate Atlantis
Banshee
Breaking Bad

Films:
Brotherhood of The Wolf
Big Trouble in Little China
Captain America:The Winter Soldier
Fast 6 - 8


----------



## mand

Mainly films from me:
Hot Fuzz
Shaun of the Dead
District 9
Chappie 
Gaurdians of the Galaxy 
Any Tarantino film


----------



## bradleymarky

Game of thrones.
Ozark (series 3 on now)
Happy valley

Films.
Anything with Tom hanks in.


----------



## Max Inc

Top Gun
Matrix Trilogy
Star Wars, all of them
Tom and Jerry, the classic ones


----------



## Dave Y

Josey Wales
Jeremiah Johnson
Sopranos
Breaking Bad
Quadrophenia..........just to see the scooters
You Tube music and rallying
Kindig customs
Sin City motors
My sofa is taking a beating in these troubled times


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Pretty much any of Jerry Bruckheimer movies from mid 80s to mid 00s
Even if I'm flicking channels, I'll stop on one.


----------



## chris.t

The Young Offenders
Men Behaving Badly
The Inbetweeners
Home Improvement
Auf Wediersehn Pet


----------



## grout20

TV Shows
The West Wing
Ripping Yarns (well, the Golden Gordon episode mainly!)
Fawlty Towers

Films
Life of Brian
Galaxy Quest
Forrest Gump (well, as mentioned before, most films with Tom Hanks)
Gravity

Good thread...!
John


----------



## Mark R5

Oh there's some absolute classics here. Air Force One, US Marshalls (watched it the other night) great shout! 

Agreed on the Tom Hanks and Tarantino shouts too. 

Auf Wediersehn Pet - cracking choice.

Tom and Jerry :thumb: Excellent choice. Scooby Doo, Wacky Races, Captain Caveman, The Flintstones, Jetsons, Yogi Bear. Cartoons were so much better back in the day!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Watching Narcos again at the moment..films

Quadrophenia 
The Godfather 1&2
The Full Monty
True Romance
Angels with dirty faces


----------



## Mark R5

To my utter shame, I still haven't watched The Godfather trilogy......I know, I know, I'll get my coat. I own them, just haven't got round to watching them.


----------



## Gas head

missing out not watching the godfather films, also like many times the matrix films and back to the future, along with the older starwars.


----------



## HEADPHONES

When I get to go to the man cave and blast the surround sound it's

Blade Runner.....the opening scene alone gives me goosebumps.

Tron Legacy.

The Fast and Furious collection especially 1 & 3

Final fantasy Kingslaive for my animation fix


----------



## atbalfour

The US Office


----------



## HairyMonster

TV
Vikings
The Sopranos
Game Of Thrones
Yellowstone


----------



## pt1

Car sos 
Old wheeler dealers
Old top gears
Inbetweeners 
The office 
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Great shout.

For me it would be:
Friends
How I met your mother
M.A.S.H
A-Team
Old Wheeler Dealers


----------



## Itstony

Series.
Spooks. Favourite series ever.
Dad's Army. Never stop laughing each and every time.
Fawlty Towers. Classic.

Films.
Goodbye Mr Chips (39) Original B&W.
Champ (79) John Voight. 
Jack Frost (98) Michael Keaton.

All three do me up like a Kipper each time


----------



## Fentum

The Godfather trilogy
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy with Alec Guiness
The Sweeney
Morse, Lewis and Endeavour

I'll always record and watch these when they pop up:
Almost any Clint Eastwood film
The Great Escape
Bridge on the River Kwai
Dambusters
The Longest Day
A Bridge Too Far
The Battle of the Bulge
Heroes of Telemark


----------



## BrummyPete

Have watched this far too many times


----------



## macc70

Anything with Jean claude van damm,e Steven Seagal or Nicolas Cage 
The 3 greatest actors of all time


----------



## HEADPHONES

BrummyPete said:


> Have watched this far too many times


"FULL METAL JACKET......This is my rifle......there are many like it, but this one is mine....."





Vincent D'Onofrio's best scene EVER!


----------



## uberbmw

Inception
Fringe TV Series


----------



## Demented

Films:
Creep 2004, Staring Franka Potente, who also stars in the Jason Bourne films 

The Devil's Rejects 2005 
Orphan 2009
Hanna 2011

The Wizard of Oz 
Grease

If you can put up with subtitles; which I can’t but glad I did, then watch the following:

Nikita 1990 Luc Besson Film, staring Jean Reno 
Crimson Rivers 2000
Dobermann 1997


----------



## NornIron

Hill Street Blues...


----------



## Stoner

Great thread. For me:

Films:
Lock Stock, Snatch, Layer Cake
Terminator films (except the latest one because Linda Hamilton has proved she can't act)
Transformers
All of the Marvel films

TV:
The Brink
Breaking Bad
Peaky Blinders
Taboo
Red Dwarf
Big Bang Theory


----------



## Mark R5

Just started Life on Mars which has cropped up on Netflix. Sure I started watching this yonks ago but never finished it. Will have a look at Ashes to Ashes (the sequal) after too. 

Another to add to the list is Blackadder. Love it!

One of those 'I just can't help myself' titles is the Carry On series. The missus takes the wotsit out of me for liking them. It's just daft humour and I can't help but like them :lol:


----------



## Y25dps

Legend the krays


----------



## mar00

IT crowd
what we do in the shadows TV series not the film
anything with Mattt Berry , 

breaking bad fans, have a look at better call saul on netfilix


----------



## Gas head

some more over and over - 

Fifth Element
most bond films
Edge of darkness (tv serial)
Godfather 1 and 2
blade runner
oh and silence of the lambs & Hannibal maybe red dragon but not as good as the first 2


----------



## uruk hai

Kelly's Heros
Jaws
Shawshank Redemption
Aliens
Predator


----------



## P2K

28 days and 28 weeks later.
Any George Romero Zombie Movie.
Zombieland 

Working my way through the Marvel Movies in chronological order.
I'd seen a few before but rewatched them and would do again, Guardians Of The Galaxy one and two, Antman and Spiderman: Homecoming.

I don't tend to rewatch any TV programs but if I'm flicking and a repeat is on of "A League Of Their Own" I will watch those too.


----------



## NeverPassed™

Prison Break, Breaking Bad, Lost, Banshee, Bagpuss and Trumpton.


----------



## 20vKarlos

My favourite movie is Shooter with Mark Whalberg, and I can watch it over and over. 

Goodnight Mr Tom, Any of the Bourne movies, 

I know all the words to Ali G In da House as I watched that way too many times when I was a youngster and I randomly come out with phrases from the movie at times, to my wife’s disapproval. :lol:

Comedy, I love anything Lee Evans and Russell Peters.


----------



## Coatings

Breaking bad
Good Fellas
Boyz in the hood
13 hours 
Chappelle Show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverPassed™

Coatings said:


> Breaking bad
> *Good Fellas*
> Boyz in the hood
> 13 hours
> Chappelle Show
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe I forgot Goodfellas 

"What the f**k is so funny about me... tell me, tell me what's funny".


----------



## virgiltracey

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Top Gun

Thunderbirds - (with strings, not this modern CGI nonsense)


----------



## BigMart

Films

Smokey and the Bandit
Dirty Harry


----------



## eddie bullit

Frasier
Everybody loves Raymond
Blue planet



Aliens series, Prometheus, Demolition man, Point Break, Road House, Stir Crazy, Willy Wonker, Raiders of the lost Ark etc. Predator , any Arnold, Sylvester Stallone film action film.


----------



## bluechimp

Friends,
Top Gear,
Airline/Airport TV Series
Aircraft documentaries
Game of Thrones
Mandalorian

Top Gun
Star Wars
Marvel films
Days of Thunder
HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy
Life of Brian

Not films but love stand ups like Lee Evans, Peter Kay, Micky Flanagan and Chris Ramsey.


----------



## Itstony

Spooks. 
On my 3rd run I believe as we speak. Does me up like a kipper every other espisode holding back tears.


----------



## HairyMonster

The Sopranos,

Yellowstone,

Bosch.


----------

